# Any Kenyon Martin Fans looking for any of this autographed stuff?



## kidd2vince (Jun 30, 2006)

Upper Deck Signed Number 6 w/ 8x10 in backround and hologram and COA Upper Deck Signed Mini Basketball with numbered hologram and COA 
Upper Deck Signed Hologram Base Bobblehead 
McFarlane National Exclusive Figure Mint On Mint Card 
Fleer Signed Jersey with numbered hologram, COA and numbered 065/300 on Jersey 

I know this is not a buy sell forum, but figured I would ask you Nuggets fans. I don't have room in my closet anymore and want to sell for more then good prices. All the stuff is from his days with the Nets. I can email pictures as well. Message me or post here if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Post some pix on here...I know thsi sint' the "proper" place for this, but I think we'd like to see what you have before entertaining any serious offers.


----------



## kidd2vince (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone know how to post attachments on here? I only see a place to insert a link.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Just insert the link if you have to.

Pix are done by using the button that looks liek a picture of moutnains and a moon right above where you type in your response.


----------



## kidd2vince (Jun 30, 2006)

I have pictures on my computer but not a webpage with the http thing they ask for. Any other ideas?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You can download the photos for free at www.photobucket.com


----------



## kidd2vince (Jun 30, 2006)

Here is one pic I took when I had this stuff displayed. Let me know if you can see it on your end since I am new to using photo bucket.

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd89/kidd2vince/DaddysPictures054.jpg


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, I can see it.

How much are you selling the items for?


----------



## kidd2vince (Jun 30, 2006)

came up with some more then fair prices in my opinion. Let me know what you think. Since I know you can see the link, I can take a picture of the Signed Number 6 8x10 by UD if you like.



Upper Deck Signed Number 6 w/ 8x10 in backround & hologram & COA $30 obo

Upper Deck Signed Mini Basketball with numbered hologram & COA $20 obo

Upper Deck Signed Hologram Base Bobblehead $20 obo

Fleer Signed Jersey with numbered hologram, COA and numbered 065/300 on Jersey $45 obo


----------

